# [alacarte] ne veut plus jouer (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour !

alacarte, que j'utilise pour adapter mon menu Xfce4 ne marche plus :

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ alacarte 

(alacarte:25192): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion 'gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed

(alacarte:25192): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion 'gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py:43: Warning: The property GtkButton:use-stock is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

  self.tree.add_from_file(os.path.join(config.pkgdatadir, 'alacarte.ui'))

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py:43: Warning: The property GtkSettings:gtk-button-images is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

  self.tree.add_from_file(os.path.join(config.pkgdatadir, 'alacarte.ui'))

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py:43: Warning: The property GtkTreeView:rules-hint is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

  self.tree.add_from_file(os.path.join(config.pkgdatadir, 'alacarte.ui'))

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py:43: Warning: The property GtkImage:stock is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.

  self.tree.add_from_file(os.path.join(config.pkgdatadir, 'alacarte.ui'))

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/alacarte", line 24, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 463, in main

    app.setMenuBasename(basename)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 61, in setMenuBasename

    self.editor = MenuEditor(menu_basename)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/Alacarte/MenuEditor.py", line 36, in __init__

    self.load()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/Alacarte/MenuEditor.py", line 49, in load

    if not self.tree.load_sync():

GLib.Error: g-io-error-quark: Failed to look up menu_file for "applications.menu"

 (0)

rem@n73sm ~ $ 
```

Je l'aime bien même si il doit exister un éditeur de menus plus adapté pour Xfce4.

J'ai aussi, sans savoir si c'est en rapport :

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.4 *
```

J'ai essayé de le réinstaller (-1) mais sans que ça le fasse remarcher.

Merci pour votre aide

C'est vers Gtk le problème ?Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Dec 22, 2015 4:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai envoyé un troupeau d'éléphants écraser une souris :

```
# emerge -vae alacarte
```

281 paquets en réinstall et avec un --sync d'hier

----------

## pti-rem

Pas bon ; La souris est passée à travers le troupeau d'éléphants (assez facile aussi faut dire) : alacarte donne la même erreur.

J'ai lu un post :

 *Jristz 2011-08-30 00:17:28 wrote:*   

> How to edit the xfce4 menu...
> 
> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6245
> 
> I sugest try lxmed (lxmenueditor, use java) for those task is mor easi, but requiere gksu and edit al from a gksu
> ...

 

J'ai essayé lxmed et il fonctionne apparemment mais il n'est vraiment pas joli et de plus il lui faut une machine Java pour tourner ; c'est pas l'idéal...

Je n'arrive pas à trouver un éditeur de menus pour Xfce4 assez joli et sans des dépendances énormes.

Et j'ai utilisé alacarte bien après fin 2011

Bref, j'ai besoin d'aide ou plutôt de conseil.

----------

## Zentoo

As tu essayé x11-misc/menulibre ? (An advanced menu editor that provides modern features in a clean, easy-to-use interface)

----------

## pti-rem

Bonsoir et merci Zentoo

Je n'ai vraiment pas de bol :

 *Quote:*   

> rem@n73sm ~ $ menulibre 
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/menulibre", line 46, in <module>
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment il te manque un module, glib.

----------

## pti-rem

menulibre-13.04.17 fonctionne avec x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.16.1 en nouveau slot.

Il y a aussi XAME (XFCE Applications Menu Editor) qui fonctionne (avec gambas) mais dont la fenêtre reste à une taille fixe et il est moins joli que menulibre.

http://www.redsquirrel87.com/XAME.php

----------

